
Understanding PurpleAir vs. AirNow.gov Measurements of Wood Smoke Pollution - joshhug
https://medium.com/@16fcali/understanding-purpleair-vs-airnow-gov-measurements-of-wood-smoke-pollution-562923a55226
======
CliffStoll
Today, local Oakland air is terrible - and the difference between these 2 maps
seemed quite strange. Thanks for a very detailed analysis!

------
akozak
This is great! I've been wondering about the discrepancies for years now.
Thanks Josh :)

------
ptrklly
This is super useful, thank you!

